# Lightroom Mobile / Adobe Cloud Storage - 121GB for FREE



## markstothard

I wanted to give something back to the lightroomqueen.com/community as the majority of my interaction has been taking from the community.

I’m an FULL Adobe Creative Cloud subscriber, so I’m not sure if this applies to Adobe CC for Photographers.

I’m using Lightroom Mobile more and more, mainly non develop modular work, reviewing, flags, comments, meta data etc.

I have always been of the understanding that the FREE account comes with 2GB of cloud storage and the paid version 20GB.

Within my post work flow, I have always wished to deliver image from Lightroom, i.e. clients click on a Download button, if I enable this function.

Well I had a web chat, yesterday Friday 29[SUP]th[/SUP] November 2014 with Adobe regarding Lightroom Mobile and I asked how much storage do I have; the reply was 20GB. I then asked can this be increased, explaining to the support operator, I export to a 1TD Dropbox account to deliver images to clients.

After several questions back and forward, their reply shocked me !!!


*Adobe offered me 121GB of FREE to upgrade cloud storage.*
 
However this will be a paid service in the future, which users will need to remove files above 20GB or pay for the additional hosting space.

There was no time period expressed for the FREE upgrade, but it means I can upload thousands of images to the cloud and download these smart preview, collection at a time, limited only by my iPad storage (perhaps bandwidth for you too) to review and sync back to my desktop catalogue.

So now I get more family time, I can still sit in front of the TV when programs like Strictly Come Dancing is on, the kids can watch and I can work without leaving the room and watch this rubbish on TV….. LOL.

You may like to see if you can increase your cloud space if you need more room.

Good Luck Mark


----------



## Jim Wilde

Thanks for that info, Mark

However, just to clarify, my understanding (which I'm sure Victoria will correct if I've got it wrong) is that the 20GB of "cloud storage space" is *separate* to the space used for syncing your photos to LRmobile. The latter has *unlimited* space on the sync servers up to the 60,000 photo limit, which effectively means your only constraint as far as LRm is concerned is likely to be the capacity of your iDevice.


----------



## markstothard

Hello Jim

I'm not sure, all I know is that the web support operator confirmed I have now have 121GB of Adobe Cloud storage instead of the standard 20GB that comes with my Adobe CC subscription for my Lightroom Mobile smart previews at no extra cost.

Mark


----------



## Jim Wilde

I think the web support operator is wrong. Not about your increased cloud storage allowance, but about the fact that it's used for your LRmobile smart previews. I think these are two separate things, but I could be wrong.


----------



## RogerB

Jim Wilde said:


> I think the web support operator is wrong. Not about your increased cloud storage allowance, but about the fact that it's used for your LRmobile smart previews. I think these are two separate things, but I could be wrong.



According to this Adobe FAQ you are correct Jim:

http://www.adobe.com/uk/products/lightroom-mobile/faq.html


It clearly states that images synced to Lightroom Mobile are not counted as part of the cloud storage.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Ah...thanks for that confirmation.


----------



## markstothard

Thanks Jim, I'm not sure too, I currently have over 15,000 images synced in my lightroom mobile.

Is there a way locally or in the cloud to confirm the disc space of these 15,000 images, ie the folder location for the smart previews?

Mark


----------



## markstothard

Thanks Roger for this information, thats a real bummer, for me, I'm trying so hard to keep my image workflow within the adobe family, plus on1 and Photomatix 

Mark


----------



## Jim Wilde

Mark, I'm not sure I understand your concern. There is NO disk space limitation on the images you sync from your desktop to Lr mobile, the only limit I can see is the 60,000 images that you're allowed to sync, and your Cloud storage limit is not involved/affected at all.

In terms of how much space is used, there is no issue regarding Adobe's servers, but you can always find out how much space the synced images are using on your iDevice by looking in the device Settings menu (Settings>General>Usage).


----------

